# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  طلب يافاضلات/  كيفية التسجيل في تويتر

## السائرة

السﻻم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود منكن أخواتي شرح كيفية التسجيل في تويتر بالتفصيل ، وجزاكن الله خيرا .

----------

